Ask HN: Who is your web hosting provider? - dgu
======
djaouen
I use Gigalixir for all my new Elixir apps.

~~~
jesses
Hi! I'm the founder of gigalixir. Happy to answer any questions anyone might
have.

~~~
djaouen
I can't recommend you guys enough. Your platform and customer service are top
notch. :-)

